# Boston Municipal Police



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

Please post in appropriate forum if this is the wrong one

Would like to get a gift for my father but this is one I have been trying to do for about a year to no avail.resent: 

I need a picture of the Boston Municipal Police badges. I lost all of his as a kid. I remember it had an eagle and the officer's birthdate was the expiration date. The expiration date was in a block at the bottom of the badge. If someone has or knows where to find such a picture, mainly from the late 80's, I would be grateful.

Ballistic Solutions said if I can find a picture of it she can send it out and have one made and framed up really nice for him. I have one picture of him from this era, it also has me in the pic he managed to somehow be working at the hospital the day I was born at, so the first picture of us he is in uniform. I can crop myself out and use that pic for the plaque like thing, but I would like to have the badge to insert in there as well. Thanks guys and gals.


----------

